# Correo Postal



## spinfastr (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have a question on Correo Postal Delivery in Vizcaya area, is there mail delivered to your home or community post box. Or do you have to go to the Correo to pick it up. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spinfastr said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question on Correo Postal Delivery in Vizcaya area, is there mail delivered to your home or community post box. Or do you have to go to the Correo to pick it up. Thanks


unless someone local replies, the best thing you can do is go to the correos & ask - it's one of those hyper-local questions....


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

spinfastr said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question on Correo Postal Delivery in Vizcaya area, is there mail delivered to your home or community post box. Or do you have to go to the Correo to pick it up. Thanks


If you live in the campo you need a po box
If you live in a villahe house they deliver to your door if you have neither then you collet from the post office
Hope this helps


----------



## spinfastr (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for the info


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

spinfastr said:


> Thank you for the info


Yes, it depends where you live. In towns and cities there is delivery to your door. If you live in a barrio out in the sticks you'll need a post box either in a local post office or grouped together with others in the country. You'll see groups of post boxes in the country in this area.
There's another thread about Bilbao posted recently...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, it depends where you live. In towns and cities there is delivery to your door. If you live in a barrio out in the sticks you'll need a post box either in a local post office or grouped together with others in the country. You'll see groups of post boxes in the country in this area.
> There's another thread about Bilbao posted recently...


In some towns there are also private companies that offer PO box facilities. For example, in Javea, Ontinyent ... there is "Mailboxes etc." and elsewhere I've seen others.

The beauty of some of these is that they are available 24/7 (they give you a key to the front door) and (ours anyway) are cheaper.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tonyinspain said:


> If you live in the campo you need a po box
> If you live in a villahe house they deliver to your door if you have neither then you collet from the post office
> Hope this helps


it depends though......

around here correos don't deliver to one urb almost in the middle of town because there's no-one registered on the padrón there - so if no-one 'officially' lives there, why would they deliver mail?

the mail is held at the correos office until it's collected by the property owners - theoretically when they visit

in fact a lot of people DO live there, but haven't registered on the padrón 

other people I know who pretty much live in the middle of nowhere DO get a delivery to their buzón which is on a post at the end of their road/dirt track


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> it depends though......
> 
> around here correos don't deliver to one urb almost in the middle of town because there's no-one registered on the padrón there - so if no-one 'officially' lives there, why would they deliver mail?
> 
> ...


My house on the campo i use a PO Box
In the village apartment and my bar its delivered to the door
I think thats what makes spain unique every place and region is different )


----------



## spinfastr (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all the info. I just like to get every thing researched before we go, i tell my wife "Never assume" and asking is free. Pesky,thanks just saw that.


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> In some towns there are also private companies that offer PO box facilities. For example, in Javea, Ontinyent ... there is "Mailboxes etc." and elsewhere I've seen others.
> 
> The beauty of some of these is that they are available 24/7 (they give you a key to the front door) and (ours anyway) are cheaper.


Mailboxes etc is now Solventa SC


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

wiggytheone said:


> Mailboxes etc is now Solventa SC


Only where you are I suspect - here they are now LOGIAL.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Only where you are I suspect - here they are now LOGIAL.


the one we had is called something else entirely now - all the same staff & the same owner

when I asked about the name change they said that the franchise company had increased the cut they wanted so they had come out of the franchise


----------

